# Even More Funny Halloween Costumes



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This is the last of them


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the pug spider.... I need a black dog!!!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am laughing so loud - that spideround:ound:ound:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That spider kills me...Hey...you have a black doggie...a Tori spider would look super cute!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: I NEED that spider costume for my black chihuahua!!!!!!!!
Anyone know where to get one????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shelly, try looking on eBay. They usually have a large variety of dog costumes in September & October.

The spider costume is hilarious! I've seen it quite a few times (this particular photo) and I still can't help but laugh when I see it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also if you wait to get the costumes after halloween- I bought the maltese 8 costumes her first halloween cause they were marked down to $2.99!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are great, Leslie. That pug-spider is terrifying!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havaluv said:


> LOL!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: I NEED that spider costume for my black chihuahua!!!!!!!!
> Anyone know where to get one????


I found a boutique that was selling it, but they are sold out for this year. It is also on eBay in various listings - just search for "dog spider costume" (without the quotes).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

havaluv said:


> LOL!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: I NEED that spider costume for my black chihuahua!!!!!!!!
> Anyone know where to get one????


Target had this spider costume....I thought it was super cute too.eace:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hee hee...I just bought a similar one on eBay for 7.99. I may go look at the Target one too if I have time to see which I like better. My chihuahua would look so cute in this. :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.petedge.com/Casual-Canin...tegoryId=197&categoryId=239&subCategoryId=996

It is now $3.99 at pet edge! Most of their halloween goodies are currently 50% off!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

These are hilarious!!  What fun!!!


----------

